# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  installer TAP Provider V9 ?

## spedy

bonjour a tous

j'ai rgulirement ce message, voulez vous installer TAP Provider V9 ? je clic non ! le message reviens ...non...3 fois de suite
puis disparait jusqu deux ou 3 jours aprs et cela depuis plusieurs semaines.
ma question est dois je l'installer (rpondre oui ?) et qu'est ce que c'est ?
(suis ss windows 10)
merci

----------


## JML19

Bonjoour

Je ne pense pas que tu devrais installer ce logiciel publicitaire (ICI) 

Il faudrait utiliser MalwareBytes, AdwCleaner et Ccleaner pour faire un bon nettoyage de ton ordinateur.

----------


## chrtophe

Si il s'agit bien du pilote openVPN, (nom indiqu dans la boite de dialogue), ce n'est pas un malware. OpenVPN va installer des pilotes rseau virtuels, dont un pilote TAP.

----------


## spedy

les 3 logiciels de dsinfection sont prsent sur mon pc ainsi que mon anti virus (Bitdefender)
ils ne trouve rien ! mais de temeps en temps la fentre apparait pour me demander d'installer ce "Tap ....."
je rponds oui alors ?

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Tu utilises OpenVPN ?

----------


## spedy

j'avais utilis un "ghost" ,mais depuis un moment ,je ne l'utilise plus, il a t dsinstall.

----------


## chrtophe

Dans ce cas, tu fais installer,puis tu le dsinstalles dans le gestionnaire de priphriques en cochant la case supprimer le pilote.

----------


## spedy

> Dasn ces cas, tu fais installer,puis tu le dsinstalles dans le gestionnaire de priphriques en cochant la case supprimer le pilote.


ok, dans ce cas ,je vais attendre que la fentre rapparaisse et jinstalle et dsinstalle ,merci

----------

